# Pretty sure I finally maximized the usage of my space



## Shortliner (Aug 22, 2013)

Now I just have to figure out if I can use HOn3 or On30. My plan is to model a freelance shortline in the Appalachia mountains in the 40s era. (Yes I know that by this time most narrow gauge routes have converted to standard gauge, but this is freelance.) 

It's going to be a point to point layout with a turntable at both ends to turn the locomotive around. Honestly at most the trains will be five cars long, with one of the cars being a caboose. There will be a passenger train that pulls a combine car and a coach car. 

Ideally I would like to model two towns (maybe three) and have a one track interchange with Norfolk & Western at one end of the layout.

What I'm trying to strive for is 1) Operationally interesting. 2) a good mixture of tracks and scenery. Since this is a mountain route, I'd like to model some mountains as well as elevation changes on the route. 

So what do you guys think?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm DCC HO 50s 60s era, but am a great admirer of
the huge modular HOn3 DCC layout set up at most of
the NE Florida train shows. I only have a couple of
pics but you get the idea of it's meandering layout
design and turn of the century era. It is totally
modular and the modules can be attached to each
other to create various track designs. This layout
is mainly flatlands, but you can also add mountains
rivers and lakes to make the overall effect more
interesting.











They run a variety of mostly sound steamers of that era. The
cars are short, and colorful. The trains of that time were 
only a few cars.

I would suggest that you shop around to determine
what gear is available in the two gauges you are
considering. I notice that there seems to be quite
a variety of locos and cars in the HOn3.

One suggestion I would make when you are designing
your layout. While switching is a very important and
fun aspect of the hobby, there are times when you
would like to just sit back and watch trains run. You
can have the point to point operation but with a little
scenic trickery you could add a 'loop' that permits
continuous running.

Sorry, the S gauge at the bottom got in error.

Don


----------



## Shortliner (Aug 22, 2013)

DonR said:


> I'm DCC HO 50s 60s era, but am a great admirer of
> the huge modular HOn3 DCC layout set up at most of
> the NE Florida train shows. I only have a couple of
> pics but you get the idea of it's meandering layout
> ...


Hmmm, that's a very interesting idea. How much more layout space would I get with a modular design? All the modular designs that I've seen still has the 2x4, 2x6, or 2x8 table design. So how would modular benchwork benefit me and what I want to do with my layout compared to the traditional benchwork?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There are some advantages of using modular
benchwork. I went with it first of all because
I could do all of the wood work out in my carport
and avoid the mess in the train room. I knew
the size of the room and the proposed bench work,
so I created modules of varying sizes to match. I used
1X4s so they were light and easy to carry to the
room. Each was screwed together. The modules are
then bolted to each other. You can see that would
make it easy to change the shape of the layout and
go in a different direction. I attached the 3/8" plywood
top after assembling the modules. It's all screwed
together for easy disassembly. Haven't done that
because it turns out I really like my track plan. It's
served well for several years now.

The amount of layout space would depend on the modules
that you assemble. The modules, per se, would not
necessarily increase the size to the table top.

Don


----------



## Shortliner (Aug 22, 2013)

DonR said:


> There are some advantages of using modular
> benchwork. I went with it first of all because
> I could do all of the wood work out in my carport
> and avoid the mess in the train room. I knew
> ...


How big were your modules?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

My modules are of different sizes. I had the basic
plan of what I needed and created each module
to fit that plan. Without going back to measuring
I would say that some are about 5 X 5, one 5 X 8,
a few are more narrow, maybe 4 X 5 or 6 that
form a central peninsula. I started with the back
longer section and built modules out from it on the two sides
and the middle section. The two sides are connected
by a crawl under bridge so that my main line basically
follows the walls of the room.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Modules is a good way to build a layout, especially if it's one that you want to be mobile or transportable. 2x4 is a pretty standard size, but you can make them larger if you want more space.

I think it is a mistake, though, to plan your benchwork before you plan your trackwork. It tends to artificially constrain your layout. Just for example, you might find that an arrangement which more resembles a lower case e, with or without an actual enclosed area, might suit your needs better once you start putting track down.


----------



## Shortliner (Aug 22, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> Modules is a good way to build a layout, especially if it's one that you want to be mobile or transportable. 2x4 is a pretty standard size, but you can make them larger if you want more space.
> 
> I think it is a mistake, though, to plan your benchwork before you plan your trackwork. It tends to artificially constrain your layout. Just for example, you might find that an arrangement which more resembles a lower case e, with or without an actual enclosed area, might suit your needs better once you start putting track down.


Well I don't really know how to build a trackwork without knowing the space that I have available to work with.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I too think you should design the largest benchwork possible then grow grey hairs designing a workable trackplan within.That's what I had to do since I couldn't make the room larger.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You can't make the room larger. Obviously, you have to take physical constraints into account when designing your track plan. But why add additional constraints (the boundaries of your benchwork) that aren't really there?

It's really not that hard to do -- just requires thinking out of the box a little bit.


----------

